# Is your Ford diesel a piece of junk too



## Joedog (Feb 15, 2009)

No 7.3's had an egr.......few came with cats


----------



## Landmass (Dec 27, 2009)

Its too bad that they dropped the 7.3.I guess ford wouldnt make any money if they kept it around.They should go to a straight 6 cat Diesel like the cummins.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Landmass said:


> Its too bad that they dropped the 7.3.I guess ford wouldnt make any money if they kept it around.They should go to a straight 6 cat Diesel like the cummins.


 
I think thats where GM screwed up. back in the 90s they should have tried to get a engine in their trucks like a cat or maybe a JD powertech. I like the 6.5 but they needed a badass option to throw ford and dodge under the bus. The chevy 3500HD were built for a 7.4L cat but for some reason it never happened.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Got a 93 Dually turbo 7.3 ,been a good engine. Also a 89 7.3 natural will keep them both running as long as I can get parts. Both are good engines as far I am concerned.


----------



## edson group inc (Feb 3, 2010)

Our '98 E350 with a 7.3 is going strong with 300,000+ km's on the clock, no major problems with the engine. I just hate that the body is aging faster then the engine.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

11F250 said:


> I have owned the last 3 diesel's ford has placed in their F250's..


Hmmm, i am going to say that with a cracked block on the 6.0, smoking "stuck injectors" on the 6.4 and now a broken pushrod on the 6.7 that you are tuning the piss out of these trucks and are driving them like you stole them. Just a guess though.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 8, 2010)

No worries.....thus far....I did have a girlfriend who managed to fill up one truck with premium unleaded and drove it until it kealed over.Dumb a**.


----------



## T&S contracting (Nov 9, 2009)

hughjazz said:


> nope still international
> 
> 
> the 6.7 single turbo for 2011 is fords in house diesel
> ...


7.3s were made till 2003 it was a mixed year of 6.0 and 7.3 i personally drive a 7.3 and hadnt had any proplems and its got 215000 on it but ive got a bunch of friends that drive 6.0s they are a good motor they just have some bad batchs in them. But most dont have many problems as long as they are took care of and maintenced good a diesel is a very high maintence engine. And are made to be worked not to be drove around on sunday afternoon and those words are coming strait from a ford tech. He said he sees more diesels in the shop from business man that just drive it around and not working it than anything.


----------



## T&S contracting (Nov 9, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Actually, I think the 7.3 uses something resembling an EGR valve but that's not what it's called.
> Only some 7.3 came with a cat, not all did.


 nope they have nothing that resemables the egr valve on a 6.0 the 7.3s have a evbp on with just closes on a cold moring and idles the truck up to warm up faster but they can be took out or modded to work as an exhaust brake which is how i have mine hooked up


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

I bought my 2008 F250 new. It has the 6.4 twin turbo and I think that engine was made from 2008-2010. The new engines are 6.7 liter and have a urea tank that cannot be allowed to run dry or the truck won't run. I've driven one and it is powerful and quiet. Even quieter than my 6.4 that was WAY quieter than the 6.0. I think the 6.0's were the engine that gave everyone so much trouble.

I love my truck. It gets terrible fuel mileage, but it runs like a scalded ape with an aftermarket programmer. It pulls anything I put behind it (except I did have some troubles with integrated trailer brakes; I think). It has been in the shop a few times; I think the biggest problem being some bits on the cooling system being under recall. Everything done to that truck has been under warranty or recall and it's all been fairly minor.

Edit: Oh yeah, one thing that wasn't so minor was a blown exhaust gasket, but it was repaired under warranty.

Edit, edit: To Hell with GM.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

96 F250 7.3, 5 speed 4x4 ext. cab long bed. 258k on her. truck is rusting out around the engine. Engine needs some tlc but isn't going to get it. Looking for newer truck. Gas. I will miss diesel, but not maintenance costs and 14 quart oil change.


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

Have an 03 4x4, only thing ive had to replace was fuel pump last fall. Only 85k on motor, hope it lasts for yrs to come.


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

GPI said:


> Have an 03 4x4, only thing ive had to replace was fuel pump last fall. Only 85k on motor, hope it lasts for yrs to come.


Drive much?


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

Supahflid said:


> Drive much?


Not the only vehicle i own, its used mostly in the summer months, mainly pulling job trailers otherwise its sitting in the shop.


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

GPI said:


> Not the only vehicle i own, its used mostly in the summer months, mainly pulling job trailers otherwise its sitting in the shop.


Roger that. I only noted that because I only have 80,000 on my 08 and I thought that was pretty low, but I drive mine eveyday! You got me beat by miles!


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

My post count is in line with my vehicle mileage, 2005= 173 posts? LOL


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

GPI said:


> My post count is in line with my vehicle mileage, 2005= 173 posts? LOL



Lol! Yeah, I should read more and post less!:jester:


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I have had good luck my Ford Super Dutys.

99 F250 auto/7.3 bought with 40K miles in 01 and now is a few clicks away from hitting 300K miles. Drove very hard and towed very heavy which cost me two tranny failures. Did a couple PCM's which used run a couple hundred bucks. This past Winter had diesel in my coolant which was my only motor related issue to date. The fix was replacing a few brass couplers under the injectors, $1,000 out the door, like a new truck again. 

99 F350 auto/7.3 drw bought with 120K miles in 06 now just hit 200K miles. Nothing done to the motor or tranny.

00 Excursion auto/7.3 bought with 104K miles in 03 now has 225K miles. Nothing done to the motor or tranny. My wife mainly drives it when she's not driving the beemer or old mustang. Heaviest load across the scale to date was 25,500 pounds.


----------



## MisterCMK (Oct 17, 2009)

Nope, no problems with my 07 F-250 PSD. It's been a peach.


----------



## trubuilt (Apr 20, 2011)

I have had:
04 Crew Lariat DRW 6.0l - Lots of problems so many that I got rid of it after 25 months got rid at 120,000km
06 Crew Lariat SRW 6.0l - Less problems but still had the 6.0l Gremlins got rid at 36 months 120,00km 
99 Crew XLT SRW 7.3l - Ton less problems than the 6.0l and better fuel economy than both and it has 500,000km now
08 Crew Lariat SRW 6.4l - Have not had many problems but have a extended warranty just incase. Fuel milage is terrible have 178,000 km on it now.


----------

